# What types of voices are you attracted to?



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't really have a preference,but i do tend to go for guys with calm mellow voices.All voices can be sexy with different pitch and tone.I love it when my boyfriend whispers in my ear and tells me how sexy and beautiful i am.He has a mid range voice but sounds so sexy and turns me on just by the way he says certain things.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

All my life I have been acutely sensitive to men's voices and in particular, find deeper, sensually rich tones very appealing. My dad was a radio DJ/programmer for many years and we often had other DJs in our home, so I grew up listening to these masculine, reassuring voices. My dad's voice was soothing, resonant and calm.

As far as attraction, "deeper, sensually rich" covers it.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm a woman with a deep voice. Some men like women with screechy, high-pitched voices; others find mine incredibly sultry and sexy. Everyone has unique tastes.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I'm a woman with a deep voice. others find mine incredibly sultry and sexy.


That's because it is.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I am a guy and I like guys with deeper voices. Of course, I would never base a relationship just off voice 
If I clicked with someone who sounded like they had a helium tank stuck in their throat, then it would be fine.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The way you've described them they all sound kind of sexy...

I think I could like a lot of different voices. There are a few I wouldn't go for, however:
-high and chirpy
-valley-girl
-slow and unintelligent-sounding
-stuffy-nosed

But really it's more the things people say than the way their voice sounds.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know why but I love northern and eastern european accents. I like women with innocent sweet voices with a smile =D


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

The Rules of Attraction May Turn on Our Voices : NPR

I'm glad you posted this, I've always wanted to re-listen to that article. It might not have stuck in my mind quite so much if the guy hadn't signed out as he did, which made me chuckle. :tongue:

I prefer voices that I can hear well, which are usually in the higher range, but not always - it can be affected a lot by articulation; guy may have a clear voice but not articulate well, mumble, whatever. Although sometimes if a guy stutters or is shy or something else that makes him hesitant to speak, I find I want to make it so he's comfortable speaking around me, so that he has a safe place to speak and be heard.

I've also found that high, calm, slightly quiet male voices usually sound more gentle somehow, and I like that. Big booming voices tend to startle me initially - when I was a really little kid I had an uncle I was terrified of because he had such a big, scary voice. :crazy: Now a voice like that will make me nervous or even jump the first time I hear it, but that goes away pretty quickly.

I also like when a man's voice contradicts with what you would expect given his frame size - a big-sounding deep voice from a scrawny dude or a high-pitched voice from a tall hulk of a guy.

But that's all just initial attraction - it's more about what's being said and who says it. Like any other of the guy's features, if I wasn't attracted to it initially I learn to love it because it's a part of someone I love.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

The voices in my head are very attractive.

_Very attractive...._


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a very slight preference for "innocent" voices, but I take what I can get, because it's hard to find a woman that doesn't think I have a few screws loose...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in terms of attraction, I'm a guy and I like tenors =D
in terms of a aesthetic appeal
women: deep speaking voice, high or low singing voice
men: middle range speaking voice, powerful singing voice (bass or baritone)


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

I am a woman, and the first thing I noticed about my current boyfriend was his "rumbling" voice as you put it in the poll. We were sitting on a bench and I could _feel _his voice reverberating through the wood, and I loved it. Normally though, I probably would not notice a person's voice unless it was strikingly unusual.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> it was to account for those of the homosexual persuasion. I'm a women, but I prefer a girl with [insert voice characteristic]
> 
> 
> and I'm a guy that likes girls with deep sultry voices, but I usually find girls with middle range voices. Sweet innocent voices are cute...at first, then it begins to annoy me.


That is too true. That high pitch whine can become nails on a chalkboard quite easily. I did cone across something I forgot about, accents. Knew this Finnish girl who was staying with a friend's girlfriend, and her accent when she spoke english... It's an alluring thing to hear someone with a pleasing voice speak English with a slight accent. Don't know if the sane applies to other languages.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Child like voices irk me. I'd never be able to take a girl seriously. Deep ones can be really sexy. Middle ones are also sexy. The strength of the voice is actually what really matters more than the pitch.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

In women, voted sweet and innocent, but some girls with deeper voices can be attractive too if I like them (traits that don't normally turn me on become attractive when I like the person a lot of the time). In men, calm and mellow, definitely.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the ones inside my hea... I mean... sweet and innocent voices.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

Voices are actually a big turn-on for me. I'm not sure which kind...mellow and tenor I guess. Morgan Freeman? Soothing. And good singers. With amazing lyrics. I keep thinking I should just date a singer...


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

android654 said:


> That is too true. That high pitch whine can become nails on a chalkboard quite easily. I did cone across something I forgot about, accents. Knew this Finnish girl who was staying with a friend's girlfriend, and her accent when she spoke english... It's an alluring thing to hear someone with a pleasing voice speak English with a slight accent. Don't know if the sane applies to other languages.


I love accents too. But it's amazing how quickly it just becomes "normal" and kinda lacks luster anymore. Dated an English guy, my absolute favorite accent. I didn't notice it after awhile. The slang is fantastic though, that never stopped being amusing


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

I tend to be attracted to Calm mellow voices, hate when girls have that Deep voice, like my sister XD it gets annoying!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I prefer a deeper voice in a woman.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

"I'm a woman and I like calm, mellow voices"

Oh wow, I like this, and I'm surprised that it's got a lot of votes! But that's great! 

And on top of "calm" and "mellow", I also like it soft (but confident), doesn't have to be deep as long as not obviously high. It's very attractive XD


But a really hyper, innocent voice is adorable too XD (yes, on a guy)


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Gotta love men's deep voices. Hot!


----------

